# Remington sportsman 48?



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Yesterday I was looking around in a few pawn shops and I came across an old remington sportsman 48 semiauto 16ga. shotgun and the guy said I could get it out the door for $140. It wasn't in great shape, the blue is worn and the wood is scratched a bit but I have been wanting a 16ga. for a while. Would this one be a good buy?


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Flatfisher6187 said:


> Yesterday I was looking around in a few pawn shops and I came across an old remington sportsman 48 semiauto 16ga. shotgun and the guy said I could get it out the door for $140. It wasn't in great shape, the blue is worn and the wood is scratched a bit but I have been wanting a 16ga. for a while. Would this one be a good buy?


It's a fair price for that condition...When I was a kid, I had a 20 gauge in that model...Great gun.....Capt. wayne


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*I think I need to see it first.*

Why don't you PM me and tell me where it is so I can tell you if it's good or not!!!LOL

Sounds like a fair price and that is a great gun.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

That is a terrible buy! You need to tell me where this place is so I can go by there personally and talk to these people and set them straight!

Kidding. Go for it!


----------



## Topwater blowup (Feb 20, 2006)

I have a 20 ga and 2 12 ga 48's that I do not use anymore! I would be willing to sell or trade the 12's if anyone is interested. shoot me a pm.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

*Topwater*

PM sent.


----------



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks guys if it is still there in the next week or so it is coming home with me


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

One thing to remember about a 11-48.
New repair parts ceased to be available a long time ago and its a gun that needs parts on a fairly regular basis. 
Especially recoil springs.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

hey Gundoc, is the 11-48 a long recoil like the Auto-5? and do you remember the Savage(i think) built almost exactly like the Browning?


----------



## gundoctor (May 20, 2004)

kweber said:


> hey Gundoc, is the 11-48 a long recoil like the Auto-5? and do you remember the Savage(i think) built almost exactly like the Browning?


Yep to both questions.

The model 11-48 works almost exactly the same way as the Browning A5, it just modernized the outside shape of the receiver and made a lot of the internal parts out of aluminum or stamped sheet metal.

Savage's gun was closer to the Remington mod 11 than it was the A5.
I used to use Savage parts to repair mod 11s, long after Remington ran out of parts. 
The difference between the Browning A5 and the American(Remington & Savage) made versions was the Browning was made on a metric drawing and the American guns were on inch drawings. Very few of the metric parts would interchange with American made parts.
Savage also made a aluminum receiver version of the Browning design. I believe it was the model 775.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

*Model 11-48*

I have an 11-48 (1956 year model) 12 gauge and got the last forestock and buttstock Remington had about 8 years ago-gun shoots faster than any 1100 or 11-87 but kicks the heck out of you-also barrel isn't made for steel shot and mine is heavy with a 30" barrel full choke-old goose gun. I love it, but even a round of skeet black and blues my shoulder after 50 rounds through it. Nice gun though and beautiful wood stock and never rusted like the cheap winchester's.


----------

